

Housing Crisis Not Over Yet: Median Home Price vs Median Income by Region - fleaflicker
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/22/business/economy/22leonhardt.html

======
pg
These comparisons to 1979 prices are misleading. Boston, SF, and NYC all
experienced a flight to the suburbs in the 70s and 80s, followed by a return
to city living in the 90s. These places are very different now than they were
in 1979.

